# Fountain pen questions



## Rmartin (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just made my first fountain pens this weekend. An El Grande Elite and a Jr. Gentleman II. These pens are going to someone who hasn't used a fountain pen before.

My question is, Do you supply your customers with instructions on using a fountain pen?

I would like to put together a short instruction sheet with helpful hints to using and enjoying fountain pens. Such as, installing the ink cartrage, using a converter, which inks to buy, which paper is best, stuff like that.

Can you help?

thanks


----------



## terryf (Feb 27, 2011)

this link may help.

http://www.myfatherspen.com/fountain.html


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 27, 2011)

That's an excellent link, thanks!

I not sure I want to send someone to a site other than my own though. Maybe I can get permission to print and add to my pens.



terryf said:


> this link may help.
> 
> http://www.myfatherspen.com/fountain.html


----------



## terryf (Feb 27, 2011)

You're welcome mate!

The info on using fountain pens is pretty generic and generallyh doesnt change. I'd just take what you need and do your own layout etc.

I dont think you need permission _because_ its generic, but thats just my opinion 



Rmartin said:


> That's an excellent link, thanks!
> 
> I not sure I want to send someone to a site other than my own though. Maybe I can get permission to print and add to my pens.
> 
> ...


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 27, 2011)

This may also help

http://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/nib and inking cart final.pdf

You have our permission to download and pass out the cards as you wish.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 27, 2011)

Richard, you may want to give this link a shot;
http://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/nib and inking cart final.pdf
This may be the same one Ed has listed though.  He put this up some time back.
Charles


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks Ed, you're the greatest!

Man, I thought this was going to be a lot harder to put together.



ed4copies said:


> This may also help
> 
> http://www.exoticblanks.com/instructions/nib and inking cart final.pdf
> 
> You have our permission to download and pass out the cards as you wish.


----------

